# Jetty Maritime Park



## The Crew (Jul 8, 2007)

Does anyone know anything about Jetty Maritime Park in or near Canaveral off A1A? Any good fishing there? On mapquest looks like some sort of inlet. I am thinking it just may be a marina from the name.
Thanks


----------



## JeremyUCF (Jan 26, 2007)

Not actually an inlet, but more of a port with a series of locks controlling access to the river. If you look for topics about Jetty Park or Port Canaveral you should find quite a bit of information.


----------



## The Crew (Jul 8, 2007)

JeremyUCF said:


> Not actually an inlet, but more of a port with a series of locks controlling access to the river. If you look for topics about Jetty Park or Port Canaveral you should find quite a bit of information.


Got it. Thanks. Makes sense.


----------



## HellRhaY (Jul 6, 2007)

it is where the submarines are. if you're fishing for snook this is the best place in the east coast florida. this palce even beats sebastian. i used to live in cocoa before i moved to melbourne, believe me i know what i'm talking about when it comes to snooks. the locals there ( when i mean locals- the guys who are on the rocks) dave and eddie catches an average 35-40 snooks per season, all of which are keepers.

when i mean in the rocks, the rocks where it says "no crossing/fishing on the rocks, eanyone caught will be prosecuted", if you go there look for that sign, don't go on the rocks on fridays, saturdays, sundays- it is when the guards patrol it w/ searchlights, go there on weekdays when the tourists are not around. if you fish thre, you fish the surf side, not the river side and dont stand so you won't be seen. you must learn to cast sitting down or on a croutch position.


----------



## jettypark28 (Jun 23, 2006)

*Cape Canaperal is a inlet*

Inlet
From Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
Jump to: navigation, search

Lulworth Cove in Dorset, England (Great Britain) 
A fjord (Lysefjorden) in Norway 
Currituck Sound, North CarolinaAn inlet is a body of water, usually seawater, which has characteristics of one or more of the following:

a bay 
a cove 
an estuary 
a firth 
a fjord 
a geo 
a sea loch or sea lough 
a sound 
The Mediterranean Sea (and thus the Black Sea) may be seen as inlets of the Atlantic Ocean.

In fact its better then most other inlets, because of the things that can be done there. I have this same debate with others....but if you look up Inlets in the state of fla....The cape is named as a inlet.... 
Ed the park you are looking for is just another name for "Jettypark" at the cape.....I think its the old name, unless there is a park beside it. I have never seen it......I have fish Jettypark a few times i just like the name and had to use it.... Ed i have posted alot of info about the cape and jettypark itself....let me know if i can help you find our inlet...oops our port....heh heh...(just having fun)


----------



## barty b (Dec 31, 2004)

JeremyUCF said:


> If you look for topics about Jetty Park or Port Canaveral you should find quite a bit of information.


 if you search "Jetty park" on P&S all your gonna come up with is a bunch of           :--|  :--|     :spam:    :beer:   :--| :fishing:     :redface: opcorn: :beer:     

   Sorry Jetty, I couldn't resist.


----------



## jettypark28 (Jun 23, 2006)

*Lol*

hey i love my  :fishing: :beer: opcorn:  :spam: :--|   little faces....How can i get mad....thats funny chit right there  :fishing: :beer: :spam: LOL LOL
i have to come back:fishing: :fishing: :spam: :spam: :beer:        opcorn:   i had to have more then you opcorn:   :--| i need to learn how to add new faces,


----------



## The Crew (Jul 8, 2007)

*Well...*

I prefer fishing from the surf with as few swimmers and surfers as possible. Know any spots like that in the cocoa area?

I've seen the Jetty Maritime Park right there on the NE corner of the Cocoa area. Then when I googled it I came up with JETTY PARK and about 3 beaches.

Rhay my friend, duck and cover fishing?


----------



## HellRhaY (Jul 6, 2007)

BigEdD said:


> Rhay my friend, duck and cover fishing?


we locals don't look at it that way. we just dont want the tourists too see us because they follow, by then there'll be much bruhahaha. 

Scout it out at night- you'll see only 3-5 people fishing those rocks. most are on the bridge elbow to elbow, if you're a local, do you really want them to go in the rocks as well? by that time, it'll be like sebastian- ur stnading on rock, u catch a fish, u turn to put the fish in the cooler and someone w/o etiquette jumps on ur rock and ur left w/o rock . or u are in the surf side casting, u suddenly hook up- everyone casting on the river side will then cast on ur side whre you hook the fish...

i love sebastian but then i hate it during tourist times. friday 5-9pm, saturday whole day until around 10pm sunday wholeday untl around 8pm. some tourists who cant get into the rocks even casts over ur head.


----------



## The Crew (Jul 8, 2007)

HellRhaY said:


> i love sebastian but then i hate it during tourist times. friday 5-9pm, saturday whole day until around 10pm sunday wholeday untl around 8pm. some tourists who cant get into the rocks even casts over ur head.


Gotcha!


----------



## jettypark28 (Jun 23, 2006)

*HellRhay*

are you talking about the rocks at "Jettypark"??
If you are the main reason they close it off to everyone, was because a person (not a tourist he live in fla) went walking out there and broke his leg....they has to get a surfboard throw him the water and drag him.....And before that a couple of "Tourist" fell.....and i think (not sure) but someone was going to sue them because he wasnt warned about the danger of the rocks I have fish "Jettypark" when it was just a rocks....in fact i fish in front of "Capt Ed" before they close it down (still close down, and fence up ) even fish off the shore by the submarine entry....i got to know the guards, and they would let me go on that catwalk. If you fish the rocks at the cape, we mustve have pass each other....There were only a couple of us that caught "Snook".....i fish it alot during the weekdays, in the afternoon....I also fish down at SI alot, the locals are okay once you show them, that you can also catch fish.....But thats a close knit group down there.....I never really thought much of SI, we have just as many Snooks as they have and bigger ones, and we don't have to fight the current like they do.....(it isnt the same down there also) At the "Jettypark" if they catch you on the rocks, by a Marine officer you will get a ticket and pay a fine.....If the gaurds see you, they will yell at you......One thing to remember "Marine officers" sometimes, don't wear thier uniforms they walk the pier in regular clothes or have a jacket on...so you won't know who they are....I have seen them cuff people and take them away......And the last time i was on the "Rocks" i was given one warning by a police officer (they are also out there) there were only about 5 of us out there.....but they were ready to lock us up.....i never been on the rocks since and it isnt that they come out there and see....Its the "locals" now that fish the pier, if they see you on the beach walking those rocks and sitting down.....they still call the cops. Because they are upset about it, and beilive nobody should be on them....(you been lucky) I was out there a few weeks back on a weekend (sucks) and i saw a guy doing the same thing you finish saying......And i heard guys on top of the pier already bit#hing about it.....we'll you catch fish there, yes there are some really big snooks, where the rocks do a hook shape.....But know this, if you are caught....you might get a warning depending who catches you. Or get lucky and just have to pay a fine.....or get really luckly and spend the nite in Jail.....You been warnedopcorn: "HellRay" i just learned to fish other areas in there.....It isnt just the cops you have to worry about, its all those other folk that cant stand seeing people fishing, trust me i have the cops called on me a few times.....and since i am "Brown skin" i get stop at nite alot!!! it's getting better...its never going to be the way it use to be.....so you just have to learn to deal with it, or find somewhere else......Don't forget there are alot of eyes out there...Coast guard, Port authrity, fla wildlife, local police.....and almost every dock has their own "Rent a cop".....If i was you guys i would never go there it bites and if you do decide to try your hand at those rocks....nite time on a raising tide, lures will catch them....use a pen light. And fish at your own risk on a weekday....like "HellRhay" said they watch it pretty good on the weekends.....good luck....the group that was always out there, was me (spanish) one black guy....and a few white guys......i didnt know anybody by name, but we knew each other by the "Snooks" we use to drag out.....i was alway freelining Large live shrimp or pinfish, late in the afternoon....The other guys were alway throwing plugs, they carry a backpack.....and we all look like rabbits jumping from rock to rock......but it was a small group.....like i said we had to have see each other.....:beer:


----------

